# I N C O G N I T O - can music be ENFJ



## Hum (Apr 22, 2012)

*Last night at a Amsterdam Jazz Festival I finally had the chance to meet my musical hero Jean-Paul 'Bluey' Maunick of the UK acid jazz band Incognito.
*
View attachment 46563


The show was the best in close personal contact. Bluey was soooo down to earth and gentle to everyone grown up and child. He took time to personally give my daughter of 11 advice for a singing career. We did a group hug with him and all my friends, they now love him too... new fans! My inspiration, a true son/sun of Mauritian poet Edouard Maunick and Armande Mallet.

Can he be ENFJ..., can music be ENFJ, INFP or ISFP?

Watch and Listen to this recording live at the Java Jazz Festival in Indonesia


----------

